# Compact Stripping Basket/rod caddy diy



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Tired of watching fish swim away while I fumble around and cuss. Needed a small basket to wear while up on poling platform (really need fishing partners that are always available and great at poling a skiff). I wanted it to also hold the rod securely as possible yet remain handy, but out of the way so I can still pole. Dish pan from dollar store, handful of zip ties, little layout time, little grinding with 4" grinder, little drilling, little heating with a hair dryer. Notches were cut small and tight, also on offsets to allow the rod to be held angling out to the left or slightly in angling right of center. Put it on and moved around a good bit, rod stays in place unless you're walking with large strides, which should fine since it's intended use will be standing on my platform essentially stationary. See pics.

View attachment 2591

View attachment 2592
View attachment 2593
View attachment 2594
View attachment 2595
View attachment 2596
View attachment 2597
Hand picture is for scale, of basket width. Reel is a T-70 and clears the bottom by a little less than 2"
LH


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LH, you're my hero! 

Looks like you spent 2 dollas on it! Ha! 

I like my 2 dolla basket better! 

Lol


No really, I like it!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

There's really no beating the BHaasket... Lol


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I think I need to bite the bullet and do something like that so I get more used to fishing from the platform. I love the idea of making it hold the rod as well! How do you secure it to your body? Are there cutouts for a belt or something?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

bryson said:


> I think I need to bite the bullet and do something like that so I get more used to fishing from the platform. I love the idea of making it hold the rod as well! How do you secure it to your body? Are there cutouts for a belt or something?


Yeah should have put a picture, I'm also thinking of hot gluing a piece of foam on the outside for drying flies.
View attachment 2598

Fyi helps to drill small holes at the end of where the cuts will be, to prevent propagation of cracks.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Same setup but I drilled a hole on each end and attached a bunge cord that I use as a belt to hold it in place. Works great walking the beaches for snook.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

steve check ur inbox


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I made one of those awhile back for my skiff, albeit a lot more rough (read ghetto) than yours.










I have a few issues with mine. Mine is fixed to a grab rail, unlike yours, which means depending on the direction I'm casting the basket can be rendered useless. Also when it's windy sometimes line just doesn't make it in the basket. Make sure to practice stripping straight down into the basket. Mine is more handy for just having my rod in a ready position for me to make a cast quickly than maintaining line. I just make sure to keep my deck clean and minimize snag points bc after all...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Lmao, that's funny. Basket looks good, I don't have any bars on my platform, but I bet it's nice not to have to wear it all the time.


----------

